# Ada, loves her dirt!!!



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well.... She had fun


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice photos! Thanks for sharing. My Pheobie and buttin quails bathes allot. Lol


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Yup I put her in with the ducks and she had a blast


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Here are these two, they're pekin ducks right?


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Birdguy; could you get a side view picture of your hen. A picture with you on the same level as she is. I'm really interested in how she looks.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Here are a few on hand lol


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Her at our rescue she was perchin on the wood I put in the aviary


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

You just have it all in your rescue huh!?... Good job though, wish I could do something like that. I'm currently studying to be a vet so let's see where that will take me. I love animals. Any and all animals!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

robopetz said:


> You just have it all in your rescue huh!?... Good job though, wish I could do something like that. I'm currently studying to be a vet so let's see where that will take me. I love animals. Any and all animals!


Same here!!! Good luck what animals do you have???


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

troyer said:


> Birdguy; could you get a side view picture of your hen. A picture with you on the same level as she is. I'm really interested in how she looks.


Put some up


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

birdguy said:


> Same here!!! Good luck what animals do you have???


I have birds galore. Now I have a sun conure, a cockatiel, a lovebird, 2 silkies, 9 button quails, fighting fish. 8 eggs in the bator. That's all I have the space for. And if it wasn't me for being considerate to my neighbors I would have had a African grey or a macaw by now.. Maybe both! Lol all my parrots have been hand raised from 3 weeks of age. Keeps me busy but I LOVE it. How's your rescue going? And what do you have?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well we take any birds "rescue" so we get in over a thousand birds a year wild and exotic... Just yesterday we got 20 exotic birds from a hoarder... 5 macaws 1 blue front amazon 1 grey 3 white caped amazons a fare eyed cockatoo a Patagonian conure a peach faced love bird and yellow naped amazons and I think that's them and then we already have around 30 exotics of our rescue before those 20 because people get them and don't realize so we have our raptors and poultry and all sorts of stuff, we have our emu Kevin if you go on YouTube we are fallen feathers . Org we have a few videos so far we have one of Kevin the emu and then we also have some events we go on with our educational birds but yes many birds and I have a personal macaw and then soon 11 chickens and then a guinea pig and many fish and maybe another macaw  I could have a few but my mom lol oh sounds weird when I say mom but yes I'm 14 years old


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Well we take any birds "rescue" so we get in over a thousand birds a year wild and exotic... Just yesterday we got 20 exotic birds from a hoarder... 5 macaws 1 blue front amazon 1 grey 3 white caped amazons a fare eyed cockatoo a Patagonian conure a peach faced love bird and yellow naped amazons and I think that's them and then we already have around 30 exotics of our rescue before those 20 because people get them and don't realize so we have our raptors and poultry and all sorts of stuff, we have our emu Kevin if you go on YouTube we are fallen feathers . Org we have a few videos so far we have one of Kevin the emu and then we also have some events we go on with our educational birds but yes many birds and I have a personal macaw and then soon 11 chickens and then a guinea pig and many fish and maybe another macaw  I could have a few but my mom lol oh sounds weird when I say mom but yes I'm 14 years old


Here are a few pictures not all lol that would take a while


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Here are a few pictures not all lol that would take a while


Most of the exotic pics were from the hoarder... They're beaks were overgrown and they had plucking and all sorts of stuff they are all at the vet as of now


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow! Just wow! Your one lucky guy to be around all that. I will definitely check that out. I just moved back to Hawaii from Kentucky a few months ago. I so miss our ferret we had up there. But as soon as we get situated and able to get a place of our own again. I will definitely be adding to my flock.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Most of the exotic pics were from the hoarder... They're beaks were overgrown and they had plucking and all sorts of stuff they are all at the vet as of now


This isn't even a half of the pictures but yes they are a handful and we are a non profit orginization as well


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Beautiful! There's this macaw at a pet store here. He's been plucking so much it's not even funny. I just can't afford the 2000 price tag to rescue the poor guy.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah we have a policy to volunteer and build a bond with the bird we don't sell and the cage and stuff comes with its a bit of a process but worth it yes, I have see badly plucked we have cocomoa who can in with no body feathers just face and he is neurotic so no way to fix that


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing. So much to learn with all the different birds. Beautifully creatures. Keep up the good work, I bet mom is proud of you.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> Wow, that's amazing. So much to learn with all the different birds. Beautifully creatures. Keep up the good work, I bet mom is proud of you.


Yup she is just cant wait to live on my own property  have my free flight aviaries and chickens everywhere I can see it now


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Yup she is just cant wait to live on my own property  have my free flight aviaries and chickens everywhere I can see it now


I think everyone deserves a good deed bot something for caring for these animals so well


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

birdguy said:


> Yup she is just cant wait to live on my own property  have my free flight aviaries and chickens everywhere I can see it now


I'm on the same boat can't wait for our own place again.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

birdguy said:


> Here are these two, they're pekin ducks right?


Those are Peking ducks! We have 3 and I love watching them. Especially when they are in the pond!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Those are Peking ducks! We have 3 and I love watching them. Especially when they are in the pond!


Oh I get a nice shower everytime they go in the water and they go under water and they never leave eachothers side


----------

